
Alpaca: Algo Trading Commission Free Arrives - umitanuki
https://medium.com/@AlpacaHQ/alpaca-algo-trading-commission-free-is-finally-here-d2ab6be175c5
======
notarget
Great job on this - I’m so excited to use it - when does it go fully live?

~~~
umitanuki
Thank you! Expecting to go in live this summer.

------
BrendonSF
Love what these guys are doing!

~~~
umitanuki
Thank you! Make sure you are on the waitlist!

